# My Lil Killer.....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

They are roughly 2"......


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Wouldnt they be little killer's? lol Lookin good. Though this tank is very familiar


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no ksls only 1 of them is a killer... the others are accomplices. What is suspicious









nice looking reds


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

ksls said:


> Wouldnt they be little killer's? lol Lookin good. Though this tank is very familiar


Yes if you were ever a member of Monster Fishkeepers or Pangea aquatics then you have seen MY tank before,also i was a member here a few years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

I have seen this tank before, used to be over stocked with anything and everything. Dats, catfish etc etc

Alex right?

Nice to see it stocked with some pygos







Cant wait to watch them grow!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice little killers


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

What happened to your Mac and other reds?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice little bugs!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

ksls said:


> I have seen this tank before, used to be over stocked with anything and everything. Dats, catfish etc etc
> 
> Alex right?
> 
> ...


No this is Alex's dad,i let him use my tank for awhile and yes he used to go nuts with fish,but i started missing my Piranhas and took my tank back.Back when i had my other P's my job was CRAZY with overtime and i was never home so i couldnt take care of them the way i wanted to so i gave them to somebody who could and i am glad to be back!!Back to my RBP's flicking would adding some aquarium salt help??I really do not want to use any meds without being able to see if they have ich or parisites.








[/quote]
They still eat like little pigs!!!Sometimes they look like they are going to explode after a meal!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

When they rub themselves on things its called flashing. Its completely normal therefore does not require any medication


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

ksls said:


> When they rub themselves on things its called flashing. Its completely normal therefore does not require any medication


I appreciate the info because i stay on top of my WC's and everything so i was really worried.Thanks again!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute lil buggers!...Your baby reds rock like a BATHORY concert!!!...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice baby killer


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bob351 said:


> no ksls only 1 of them is a killer... the others are accomplices. What is suspicious












cute lil shoal


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys,cant wait for them to grow.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute babys


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

HOLY CRACKED TANK!!!! Aren't you worried about coming home to dead RBP's and a water mess on the floor??? I remember when mine were that small!! lol they ate freakin everything all the time! I fed three times a day until they were at the 3" mark then cut back to 2 for a few months then 1 time a day for a few months and so on until now I feed every 2-3 days


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RedBelly11 said:


> HOLY CRACKED TANK!!!! Aren't you worried about coming home to dead RBP's and a water mess on the floor??? I remember when mine were that small!! lol they ate freakin everything all the time! I fed three times a day until they were at the 3" mark then cut back to 2 for a few months then 1 time a day for a few months and so on until now I feed every 2-3 days


Watcha' talkin' bout' Willis??!!!!...







..that's not a cracked tank!...It's a power cord!....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

I was wondering what the hell you were talkin about too!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

.....







...........







that is a power cord.... Well you know me... always with the stupid post! lol


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hah, nice setup though man


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats the cord to my lighting.


----------

